# Homemade Laundry Soap OK for Front-loading?



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Gave someone the recipe for laundry soap (borax, washing soda, baking soda, fels, oxyclean) & she has a front-loading machine...I'm thinkin' its OK?

Patty


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes, I use my homemade powder detergent in my front loader. It's baking soda, washing soda, fels naptha and borax. You just use less, possibly. I only use about 1 TB per load.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks, Plath, I'll tell my friend.

Patty


----------

